# Mk2 TT Pre Sale Detail & Many Other Gems...



## darylbenfield

Hi all, haven't been on here for a while. Thought you may like to see some of the latest cars I've worked on! Mk2 TT Pre Sale Detail as well as a Sagaris, 13' Exige S, Mk7 Golf R Edition 38 Show Prep. Now detailing full time.

I now do videos of the work - so you can see what's involved.

TT


----------



## bhoy78

stunning work as always daryl 8)


----------



## darylbenfield

Cheers!


----------



## mashley1372

Looking forward to getting my TTRS into the workshop.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darylbenfield

Few more cars in for you to check out!

E350 AMG Convertible pre inspection detail - 




Porsche Boxster Roof Renovation & Mini Detail - 




Brand New BMW X5 Detail & Gtechniq Exo Coatings - 




E60 M5 Detail & Gtechniq Exo Coatings - 




Brand New BMW M4 detail & Gtechniq Exo Coatings - 




One Week Old Porsche Macan S Correction & Gtechniq Exo Coatings - 




Next one's in - Porsche 997 in Guards Red having a full detail with Kamikaze Miyabi and Infinity coatings, then a 1980 911 SC for full detail and Gtechniq Exo coatings.

Cheers!

MAshley - yours must be the white one with the orange details?


----------



## darylbenfield

Guards red 997 with Kamikaze Miyabi and Infinity wax now playing.






Up next, 1980 911 Targa and a brand new Nano Grey Mk3 Audi TT - looking forward to these!


----------



## darylbenfield

1980 911 SC Targa - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyDe8iQ ... e=youtu.be


----------



## Delta4

Nice work on the targa 8)


----------



## darylbenfield

Cheers! Brand new mk3 TT next!


----------



## Delta4

darylbenfield said:


> Cheers! Brand new mk3 TT next!


No problem, i'm sorting a new mk3 TT next week overspray removal and machine polish, i'm in the trade myself dw supporter etc.. 15 yrs+, i notice that you use halogen lamps, upgrading to 30 or 50 watt LED are well worth the small outlay, keep up the good work, i see that you discovered that dw is a ghost town and hardly worth the effort doing write ups, i don't bother myself 8)


----------



## darylbenfield

I have two 6000k cool white led lamps above me, certainly do the trick. Will pop some more up after the repaint.

It's not as busy on DW but still works for me 

Are you from Herne Bay?


----------



## Delta4

I'll be putting some more after de-cluttering the workshop, yeah i do live in herne bay having bailed out london many moon ago 8)


----------



## darylbenfield

Audi TT Mk3 Nano Grey - 




65 Plate Audi A1 Solid Black - 




Coming up next... 14 plate Audi S3 Sportback in Phantom Black and a 3 day old 65 plate Audi S3 in Daytona Grey for full on details, and also a 65 plate Sepang Blue Audi TTS - more TT's please! Don't let the S3's take over haha!  8)


----------



## darylbenfield

2014 Audi S3 full detail with Kamikaze Infinity Wax -


----------



## Danny1

darylbenfield said:


> 2014 Audi S3 full detail with Kamikaze Infinity Wax -


Looks stunning!, What compound and pads were used for the correction??


----------



## darylbenfield

Can't give those secrets away I'm afraid!

Next one - Brand new Audi S3 in daytona grey, full detail -


----------



## darylbenfield

Ex Eric Clapton Ferrari F430 Full Detail -


----------



## darylbenfield

2014 Porsche Cayman S Winter Protection Detail -


----------



## darylbenfield

Check it out, latest one up!


----------



## darylbenfield

Brand new Audi TT-S - 




Jaguar 5.0 V8 Supercharged F-Type -


----------



## Matt B

Wish you were up north


----------



## Shaund

The sepang blue TTS in the video is mine; Daryl did an excellent job on it. Was only three weeks old, only cleaning done to it was whatever the dealer did - surprised to see the marks and scuffs on it. Picked it up last week and it looks perfect, even with all the rain we've had which hasn't bothered the Kamikaze Infinity wax; it was money well spent.


----------



## darylbenfield

Hey Shaun! Thanks for bringing it down!


----------



## darylbenfield

Brand new BMW M4 Convertible in sakir orange - MASSIVE VIDEO AND DETAIL MUST SEE!!!


----------



## Dreams1966

Great work


----------



## darylbenfield

Cheers!

Here's to a recap of 2015. Still missing a few.

Brand New M4 Sakir Orange Convertible


Brand New M4 Coupe


Ex Eric Clapton Ferrari F430



2014 Jaguar F Type 5.0 Charged V8



2012 Jaguar XKR 5.0 Charged V8


Jaguar 5.0 Charged V8 XFR


TVR Sagaris & 2013 Lotus Exige S


2014 Audi S3


Brand New Daytona Grey S3


Brand New Sepang Blue TT-S


Brand New Nano Grey TT


Brand New Daytona Grey TT


Brand New Audi RS6



Brand New Porsche Macan S


2014 Cayman S


JCW Mini


BMW E93 M3


BMW M5


Golf R Show Car


Brand New X5


BMW 640D


BMW B10 Alpina V8


Porsche 911SC (1980)


Porsche 997 Carrera 2S


Mk1 Focus RS


Brand New Nissan R35 GTR


Porsche 996 GT3RS


Maserati Gransport


----------



## darylbenfield

Couple more gems.

Brand new Audi S3 saloon trashed by the dealership - 




1954 Custom Oval Beetle Show Car - 




Bentley Supersports Convertible in ATM.


----------



## darylbenfield

Bentley Supersports Convertible now live -


----------



## darylbenfield

Couple of new details live!

700bhp modified Gepfeffert RS6 - 




Brand New Golf R - 




Gepfeffert C63 2015 bi Turbo currently in!


----------



## darylbenfield

Gepfeffert 560bhp 2015 Mercedes C63 Detail -


----------



## bhoy78

Excellent work as always Daryl, you had some stunning cars over 2015, love the look of that m4 but the sepang cars just look amazing it is a stunning colour


----------



## darylbenfield

Cheers! More mental ones coming up!


----------



## darylbenfield

V8 R8 - 




Brand New Nardo Grey R8 V10 Plus -


----------



## darylbenfield

Another brand new V10 Plus Audi R8 in vegas yellow! -


----------

